# JSP +OnlineShop



## cluening (4. Aug 2007)

Guten Tag,

muss für eine Vorlesung einen Onlineshop im Umfeld JSP, Servlets schreiben.
Ich habe mich für einen Buchverkauf entschieden. Datenbankmodell usw. steht auch schon.

Es geht mir mehr um die Usabilty einer Seite und zwar haben wir in unserem Team
festgelegt das es mehrere Autoren zu einem Buch geben soll. Wie würdet ihr das auf einer 
Oberfläche darstellen?

Meine Überlegung wäre jetzt gewesen auf Seite 1 die Buchdaten einzupflegen und auf
einer Seite 2 die Autoren einzutragen. Aber das würde bedeuten das man jeweils Autoren
mehrfach anlegen würde. D.h. ich bräuchte eine Art Auswahlliste oder so. Aber wie kann ich dann
wieder Autoren hinzufügen?

Habt ihr Ideen wie man es lösen könnte?

MfG
cluening


----------



## SlaterB (4. Aug 2007)

du hast ja keine genauen Vorgaben (nicht mal dass es ein Buchshop sein soll)
wieso dann so kompliziert?
wieso willst du die Autoren einzeln modellerien, könnte ja auch einfach nur ein Teil des Textes der Buchbeschreibung sein

ich rate dir, erstmal die wichtigen Sachen fertigzustellen,
in der Aufgabe geht es ganz bestimmt nicht um Autoren,
sondern wenn überhaupt, um die Bücher, die zu shoppenden Items,

baue (erstmal!) eine simple Buch-Eingeben-Logik (Buch = Name, beschreibender Text, Preis)
und dann vor allem Suche, Anzeige, Listen usw, Warenkorb, Kaufen,

--------

wenns denn nun mehrere Autoren sein müssen:

> Wie würdet ihr das auf einer Oberfläche darstellen? 

Liste von Strings:
Autoren: Adam Eva, Udo Anton, Xyz

falls die Autoren besondere Objekte sind, dann die Namen als Link,
um zu den Autoren zu kommen (und Liste deren Bücher z.B.)

> Meine Überlegung wäre jetzt gewesen auf Seite 1 die Buchdaten einzupflegen und auf einer Seite 2 die Autoren einzutragen. 

häh, bist du jetzt beim Einfügen oder wie?
so groß ist das Formular, mehrere Seiten?..

> Aber das würde bedeuten das man jeweils Autoren mehrfach anlegen würde.

??
Autoren evtl separat von Büchern anlegen und bei Büchern nur zuweisen,
oder bei Büchern 'neuer Autor'-Funktion

> D.h. ich bräuchte eine Art Auswahlliste oder so. Aber wie kann ich dann wieder Autoren hinzufügen? 

??
um Autoren zuzuweisen ist eine Auswahlliste nicht schlecht,
wenns mal viele Autoren werden vielleicht zweistufig, erst Anfangsbuchstaben wählen, dann Liste der Namen,

was nun "Aber wie kann ich dann wieder Autoren hinzufügen?" bedeutet verstehe ich gar nicht


----------



## cluening (4. Aug 2007)

Ok vielen Dank für deine Antwort 

Ich mache das ja nicht zum Spaß mit den Autoren  Wir sind ein vierer Team und da sollte es schon
anspruchsvoller sein. Das hatte ich vergessen oben zu erwähnen.

Ich war beim Einfügen von neuen Büchern ich habe ein Formular mit Daten
wie ISBN, Beschreibung, Titel, Auflage, Anzahl Seiten, Extras (wie CD), Preis usw.



> was nun "Aber wie kann ich dann wieder Autoren hinzufügen?" bedeutet verstehe ich gar nicht


Ich war beim Anlegen eines neuen Buchs und wenn ich den Autor jetzt bspw. über ein Popup
anlege soll dieser ja auch nach dem Anlegen und Schließen des PopUps in der Liste erscheinen.
Wie aber bringe ich ihn dynamisch in die Liste. Neuladen der Seite möchte ich vermeiden.
Und am liebsten JS auch  

Gruß
cluening


----------

